# Passel load of blue gills - poor mans fishing



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Well after work I went home and changed and grabbed a cane pole, some hooks, line and a bucket and then I went and grabbed a couple things of worms. I went to a pond right in the middle of town and I fished for about 10 minutes in a spot where I caught good bream a couple years ago and didn't even get a bite. I walked down the bank and saw several bream move around in some grass so I tossed a worm just on the other side of the grass and caught a nice shellcracker. 10 minute later I still had only 1 fish so I walked over to the spillway coming off on he other side of the dam. I noticed several bream suspended down in the wide hole where the spillway comes out. It's about 10 feet by 20 feet and lord knows how deep. Then a little stream comes off the back. Anyway I caught a hand sized bluegill so I grabbed my bucket and my worms. Me and the old cane pole caught a passel load of bream. The shut off when the sun started getting too far down. I had 2 things of worms but when. I was on the last worm from the first bucket I told myself when it was gone I'd stop fishing. Well I caught 3 more on that last worm then I dumped out my bucket and took a picture. When I put them back in the bucket I noticed one had spit out a worm so I tossed it out there and caught one more bluegill. All in all I had 30 something and about 10-15 were hand sized or bigger. I'll count them tomorrow for sure. Almost all these fish were bluegills with one stumpknocker and a couple shellcrackers mixed in. I caught one more after this picture and I can't tell you if they are all in the pic or not. They wouldn't stay still! I had to keep kicking them back together and taking another picture! And yea, that is my big muddy clodhopper!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nuttin wrong with a good bream fish fry


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to go to that pond...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've fished bream and bass three times this week. I love those things!

Nice report


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

All you need now is hushpuppies and coleslaw.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Best 2 reasons to buy a cheap 12 pack, one is beer battered bream filets! The other, I can't remember. I need to get out with the ultralight gear again. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh yea. I love a mess of bream and a good ol fish fry. The bluegills are definitely on fire so get you some while the gettins good!


----------



## nwflrob (Mar 23, 2013)

Had some left over crickets from bream fishing the river the other day. Took them and the wife and headed over to a cousins farm pond for some bream fishing. Look what hit my cricket, man man. On ultralite gear too. He was fun, about 10 lbs or so. Put him back to catch later...


----------

